# Reassuring to see jobs like this advertised...



## Amity Island (Feb 22, 2021)

It's also a good opporunity for someone who has type 1 looking for work to help in a school environment.

Teaching assistant job to support child with type 1 diabetes.









						Child Care Nanny Jobs | Reed.co.uk
					

Find Child Care Nanny jobs with Reed.co.uk. Discover Child Care Nanny vacancies on offer, across the UK, helping you ❤ Mondays.




					www.reed.co.uk


----------



## trophywench (Feb 22, 2021)

As she tries to recall the words of 'There are more questions than answers, seems the more you hear the less you see ......' though I know the tune OK .....

Seriously though - why the hell hasn't the school already got such a TA?  Is this really the ONLY T1 pupil they've ever had, or what ???? 

But, at least, they're trying to make provision for special needs, so that is good.

Years ago when husband #1 was in hospital and one of the sons of the chap in the next bed had a geometry question he didn't know how to calculate the answer for and neither did dad Bob, #1 asked me if I could explain (having my O level Maths more recently than Bob) - and I could see the answer of how many degrees the angle was as could dad - but memory of the method to prove it had fled.  They teach everything so differently now and even back then to when we were at school - so the diabetes wouldn't be any prob - but the lessons themselves would be a revelation!!!


----------



## Amity Island (Feb 22, 2021)

trophywench said:


> They teach everything so differently now and even back then to when we were at school - so the diabetes wouldn't be any prob - but the lessons themselves would be a revelation!!!


I thought the same thing!


----------

